# How long does it take to wean?



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey all! I haven't posted in a while

I was wondering how long it takes to wean a kid. I am very ready for this kid to be weaned. She is five months old. But anyway, how long will it be until I can put her back with her mom? They've been separate since noon yesterday. 

Also~ I have a 7 month old buck who is supposed to breed the same kid's mother. When she was noticeably in heat yesterday (i.e. hanging out with the buck next to the fence) I put her in with the buck and he tried hard, but couldn't breed her. He hasn't bred any doe before. Could this be the problem?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it ca take months to ween lol...I have kids I have put away for several months and stil once let loose will nurse mom!! However, Each mom is different..some moms will ween the fast..

On your buck..being young he may need a few rounds to get the job done...my lamancha was 4 months when he bred all my girls...it took several days to get the job done...with one doe to breed...I would just leave them togther until you get a few visuals..or until she goes out of heat...then if she comes back in heat try again..
if he has trouble reaching...provide a platform of some kind


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll email you in a bit


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

What Cathy said!

I have does who would let their kids nurse even when they are 2 years old! I can't trust the kids to be with mom ever, so I have to either sell them or have a separate pen for them. These does take motherhood to a whole new level.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey Suzanne
Ebony probably isn't tall enough to breed her without help, he's not a very big buck.
I put my buck on a pallet and stand the doe in front of it so he can reach her. If you don't have a pallet something that's a few inches tall will work to make up the height difference.
If you put him in yesterday, I would separate them again to see if she's still in heat. If she's still showing interest in him try using a pallet or something else to breed her.
And i have an 8 month old kid that still nurses if she can get to her mom, so it will be a while.
You could try taping her teats and see if that helps. How much milk are you getting from Jenny?
Are you breeding Honey this year?


----------

